# Dandy's babies twins! Update with dry pics.!



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I knew she was close and had been checking on her all day. So I went down the hill to help husband plant a few things in the garden, was only gone maybe a half hour. I missed it yes again, I came back and she had them and both where being cleaned. I miss everything lol. Well here are wet pics and will try to get dry ones soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

congrats Joanie!!!!! I knew she was going to go today 

So sorry you missed it

I read ti again but you didnt say if they are bucks, does or both???? must know these thigns!!! HAHA


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

Congratulations on your babies! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

I saw on FB they are a boy and girl


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

SOOO cute! Congratulations on the :kidblue: :kidred: twins!
-Tina


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

Sorry forgot to put what they was. The doe is solid black but just a little white spot on her head. The buck has frosted ears, nose and has white hairs intermingled with his black. Very pretty babies. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

omg those are such cute babies! Congrats! Too bad you missed the birth!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

:leap: Congrats Joanie! those B/W kids are so dang ADORABLE!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Dandy's babies twins!*

Here are dry pics of the babies from today. Not very good pics but just trying to show off their cuteness.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats Joanie! They're adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable ...a big congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all very much, they are so cute.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

They are adorable and so tiny. The Pepsi can and milk jug really show the height comparison.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats what I was trying to show with the pepsi can was how small they are. When I looked at the pics after I had took them I thought man my barn looks messy. Of course it is right now, been really busy. lol Thanks


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well congrats and cudos to mom for the fast acting. They are so cute! I am not even sure what I'd do with kids that small. LOL


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Awww, very cute, momma did a fantastic job! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you all so much.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

They are precious!! Congrats!


----------

